# cube drop zone gutes dirtbike?



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2006)

hi!
also ich habe mal ne frage zum cube drop zone?
hat das gute parts nen atabilen rahmen?
ist der preiß gerechtfertigt ( 720)?
ODER fährt jemand das bike und kann mir mal sagen wie er es findet?
greetz sabrina


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Mai 2006)

Hi Sabrina,

also gefahren bin ich das Drop Zone nicht. Die verbauten Teile sind aber für ein Dirt Bike durchaus gut gewählt.
Die Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau/Lenkerkombi fahre ich auch an meinem Circus und bin sehr zufrieden. Ebenso das Schaltwerk ... absolut ausreichend. Was die Bremse angeht, mehr brauchst du für den Dreckhüpfer nicht.
Die Dirt Jam Comp würde ich evtl gegen eine Dirt Jam Pro tauschen, ist jetzt aber nicht die Rede wert.

Was hast du denn mit dem Bike vor? Prinzipiell nur Dirten?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2006)

eigentlich schon! aber natürlich auch mal in die stadt kurz fahren odersonst wohin!
deshlb wollte ich auch eigentlich ne schaltung!
wiegesagt ich bin ja erst anfänger und deshalb kann ich auch erst mal nur kleine hügel nehmen!
greetz!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Mai 2006)

Ich habe gerade in deinem anderen Thread gelesen, das deine maximale finanzielle Obergrenze ca 800 Teuros sind.
Damit lässt sich auf dem Sektor schon so einiges anstellen.
Ich habe mir mein Circus zB. selber zusammengebastelt, gerade zum rumcruisen und evtl. auch mal (wenn die Skills es zulassen) ein wenig hüpfen.
War auch am überlegen ob Schaltwerk oder Singlespeed, aber bei uns gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Berg und da ist ein Schaltwerk nur von Vorteil. Kettenführung vorne dran und die Kette bleibt wo sie hin soll.

Noch ein Vorteil vom Circus .... es ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Du wirst ziemlich lange deinen Spass damit haben, leider kostet das aktuelle ca. 1049 Euro. Aber dafür kriegst du auch was anständiges. Aber schau doch mal beim grossen E nach nem Circus (gerade leider nichts drin) oder hier im Bikmarkt....

Prinzipiell kann ich zu den Cube-Bikes sagen, deren Rahmen sind sehr gut verarbeitet und extrem belastbar.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2006)

schön das einer mal sagt damit lässt sich was anstellen ( 800 mäuse)!!
ich war schon deprimiert nix für 800 zu bekommen wo das doch soooo sooo sooo viel geld für mich ist!!
thx bonzai1982!
wo ich hier schon so einen realistischen biker habe:
welches/welche aus meinen aufgelisteten bikes würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Mai 2006)

Kein Problem, helfe doch gerne 
Also zu den Bikes kann ich leider keinen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben. Aber das Poison Strychin 2 habe ich schon einige male hier im Forum rumgeistern sehen und imemr wieder gelesen das es recht stabil gebaut ist. Sprich du solltest davon ne Weile was haben.
Das Bergamont Kiez soll auch recht gut sein.
Aber wie gesagt, ich kann keine persönlichen Erfahrungsberichte dazu abliefern, nur das was ich ab und an gelesen habe.


Am besten ist du gehst mal zu nem Dealer deines Vertrauens und probierst ein paar Bikes aus. Da kristallisiert sich am besten raus welches zu dir passt 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Lord_Goblin (15. Mai 2006)

mein tipp:

spaar noch ein bisschen und hol dir dann das 2006er circus... bist auf jeden fall besser drann wie mit dem drop zone... 

mfg

felixXx


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2006)

was ist an dem drop zone so schlecht?
ja aber ich kann net so viel sparen!
800 ist schon verdammt schwer für mich zusammenzubekommen!
was haltet ihr von revell?da sagen ja alle/viele das das total gut sein soll! aber das geht ja nur mit bestellen und das gefällt mir irgendwie net!
greetz


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Mai 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> was ist an dem drop zone so schlecht?
> ja aber ich kann net so viel sparen!
> 800 ist schon verdammt schwer für mich zusammenzubekommen!
> was haltet ihr von revell?da sagen ja alle/viele das das total gut sein soll! aber das geht ja nur mit bestellen und das gefällt mir irgendwie net!
> greetz



Also schlecht ist an dem DropZone garnichts...ist ja auch ein Cube 
Als Anfängerbike, wie schon geschrieben, auf jeden Fall ganz und garnicht zu verachten.

Was Lord Goblin wahrscheinlich damit sagen wollte ist, dass wenn du zu Beginn gleich in ein "anständiges" und haltbares Bike investierst, dann wird dir das vom Mund abgesparte Bike auch nicht so schnell den Geist aufgeben, evtl. der Rahmen brechen etc. Ausserdem liegen die, beim Circus verbauten Parts, ein ordentliches Stück über denen vom Drop Zone.

Aber Prinzipiell kann man dir schon zu dem Drop Zone raten. Wenn du nicht warten willst (kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen  ) dann suche dir einen Händler in deiner Nähe und lass es dir einpacken .... 

Der Rahmen ist solide, die Parts alle durchweg ordentlich und du wirst ja zu Beginn nicht gleich mit heftigen Trickeinlagen über die Dirtstrecke pacen ... oder????

HAbe hier mal ein paar mögliche Alternativen für dich aus dem Bikemarkt gefischt....schau sie dir mal durch, sind alle durchweg in Ordnung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=15333&sort=1&cat=4&page=2
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=14867&sort=1&cat=4&page=5
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=14003&sort=1&cat=4&page=8


Gruss

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2006)

ne werde ich net!
ja dann werde ich es mal bald probefahren gehen!
thx


----------



## svea (5. Januar 2007)

Hey,

ich fange gerade mit dirt biken an... ist das cube dropzone ein gutes "anfängerbike"  ??  

Würd mich freuen, wenn mir wer infos geben kann

Svenja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO-DH (24. Januar 2007)

Servus 

also ich kann nur zum dropzone raten denn ich habe es mir kürzlich selber erst gekauf und bin sehr zufrieden biss auf die bremsen die aber fürn anfang reichen und die gabel sollte man nach einer zeit auch eventuell mal wechseln aber reicht halt auch erstmal biss die tricks einigermaßen sitzen .
kommt aber auch darauf an was du fahren willst , ich würde mal sagen zum´dirt street und freeride isses sau geil und auf den örtlichen leichten dh strecken fühlt es sich auch ganz wie zuhause .

mfg MO


----------



## MO-DH (24. Januar 2007)

Noch zur Info 
ich habe mir dass 2006 er Modell gekauft  
war für 650 zu haben 

mfg MO


----------



## Bößerbube22 (18. Februar 2007)

also,
wenn du dir ein dropzone kaufen willst, dann bitte dass von 07.
Die Ausstattung ist mehr als geil für den Preis.
Der Rahmen richt für den anfang. Ab 2m Drops ins flat bricht er.
Mein Kumpel ist dass passiert. Aber ansonsten hält das Bike einiges aus.
Alternative Bergamont Kiez Dirt oda 040. Kannst dir dauch ein Ghost dirt kaufn.
Die Komponenten sind da richtig goil.


----------



## >Flipper< (20. Mai 2007)

Hi!!!
Also ich fahrs!!! und zwar das 07 hab alllerdibng vorne gleich ne 203 mm scheibe draufgepackt!! und kauf grad noch tabltop und boxguide irgendwo!!!
Das bike besitzt im Standartzustand mit den Albertreifen zu viel Rollwiederstand!! deshalb die tabletop war einmal auf nr Dirtline das war geil mit dem Bike und einmal und in 2 verschiedenen Skateparks das ging auch allerding das Problem mit den Reifen nur Downhillen war ich bsijetzt noch nicht! Singletrails sind das geilste mit dem Bike da ich es einen 16 Zoll rahmen kauft hab ist des ding auf Singletrails net zum schlagen in sachen Wendigkeit könbnen wenige mithalten!!
die Gabel ist auch ein schwachpunk aber die kann man ja Tauschen!! 
Gruß Phil


----------



## speedkid (22. September 2007)

also ich wills mir auch kaufen aber das 08 model fahre erst 2 Monate und bin 13 geht des bike für mich oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge 
darf höchstens 800 Euro ausgeben 
thx niklas


----------



## speedkid (23. September 2007)

achso und was soll das heißen mit zu viel Rollwiderstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FraGGer (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahr auch das Drop Zone ... aber von 2007 
und wie schon gesagt ist die Gabel ein Schwachpunkt...

mein tipp:

Hinten große Scheibe
Shiftguide
Hinten Double Track oder S-Type oder sowas
Andre gabel
Bessre Pedale

So ist das bike Perfekt für Singletrails, North Shore, 4X und Freeride

Aber nur für Dirt würde ich mir es nicht zulegen!

Edit:

Zu viel Rollwiederstand ... naja ... die Reifen sind echt Top! Ich hab jezz die Maxxis Minion XC (2,35)
Also da du 13 bist ist das Bike echt gut ... Ich bin 16 und ich kann es auch noch nicht koplett ausreizen (zumindest nicht mit der Gabel)

Ich würde mir das 2008 Modell kaufen... Aber die Bremse die drin ist kenn ich nicht die ist neu.

Aber eins kann ich dir über die HFX9HD sagen (07) du bekommst kaum eine bessre Bremse in so einem bike!

Also wenn du nur Dirten willst Finger weg!

Aber wenn du bisschen im Wald im Bikepark etc. fahren willst und nicht das nötige Geld hast ... Worauf wartest du!?


----------



## speedkid (18. Oktober 2007)

jo danke also nur dirten nich und außerdem spring ich nicht mal 1 meter drop, noch nicht aber ein bisschen den runterheizen und so was.


----------



## Evo-8 (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich will mir  ein Dirt-bike zulegen weil ich brauch jetzt was zum dirten, weil wenn ich von meinem wheeler hornet 30 2006 einen neuen rahmen bekommen habe(alte is mir gebrochen )nicht mit ihm rumbrettern aus fun rampen runter und so will. will mal wissen was ich mir zulegen könnte zwischen 700 und 1000
drop zone hatte ich im blick oder das von funworks dirt digger 07, oder das drop zone 


(das wheeler isn gutes enduro es müsste eig viel mitmachen der höchste drop war über 1.40m in sand rein)


----------



## Funbox13 (20. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

ich bin auch 13 und such auch ein dirtbike
bin allerdings auch nicht so der super fahrer was ich auch zugebe.

ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir was empfehlen könnet. war heute schon bei nem cube händler (MHW) dort hab ich wir das cube dropzone 2008 im prospekt angeschaut. gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut ich weis nur nicht ob es das richtige für mich ist.

naja ich bin nicht nur der der auf dreckhügeln rumhopst, fahr auch gerne mal so treppen bzw. spring sie auch gerne.

allerdings fahr ich auch mal in den wald und ne tour ne kleine (zwischen 30 und 60 km). fahr  im sommer  auch malin die schule.

würde es sich für mich lohnen das zu kaufen oder ist das ne nummer zu hoch?

wen mir jemand seine icq nummer gibt dann kann ich ihm ien bild von mir schicken ,wo ich spring das ihr es ungefähr abschätzen könnt.

würde mich wirklich über en antwort von euch freuen


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (21. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mir dieses jahr im mÃ¤rz das flying circus 2006 zugelegt!ich hab 850â¬ gezahlt und bin echt zufrieden! also wenn du eins von cube willst dann wÃ¼rd ich mich echt lieber umschaun, wo du den fliegenden zirkus herkriegst. weil wenn du dir eins kaufst und damit auch dirten willst, wÃ¼rde ich nicht des drop zone nehmen...allein die teile sin ja schon sch*****!!!


----------



## Evo-8 (21. Oktober 2007)

ehy das drop zone is nich schlecht. für den jungen würde ja schon das edge zone reichen eigentlich vlt will der sich später ja mal was dickeres kaufen und jetzt erstmal mit einem anfänger üben...........
überlege mir ja selber ob ich mir das drop zone  oder zirkus ding da oder eins von fun works


----------



## Funghi (21. Oktober 2007)

>>DANIEL<< schrieb:


> ich hab mir dieses jahr im märz das flying circus 2006 zugelegt!ich hab 850 gezahlt und bin echt zufrieden! also wenn du eins von cube willst dann würd ich mich echt lieber umschaun, wo du den fliegenden zirkus herkriegst. weil wenn du dir eins kaufst und damit auch dirten willst, würde ich nicht des drop zone nehmen...allein die teile sin ja schon sch*****!!!



hm, wenn ich die beiden ma vergleiche, kann ich aber keine gravierende Unterschiede feststellen, beide ham Hussefelt parts, sowie kompkett Deore Krams...find ich ehrlich gesagt i.O.! 

Wenn das hier gemeint is: http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/CubeHardt/DropZone.htm

Der Rahmen vom Flying Circus macht allerdings nen guten Eindruck, hat ja auch horizontale Ausfallenden, was praktisch is!


----------



## Evo-8 (21. Oktober 2007)

was haltet ihr von dem hier`? 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/merida-umf-hardy-1-team/7099.html


----------



## Funbox13 (22. Oktober 2007)

hey leute danke für die tipps.

gnz ehrlich ich bin mir sihcer das ich noch nicht den fliegenden zirkus bruach ich denke der ist noch ne nummer zu hoch für mich.

aber so schlecht bin ich auch nicht 

und hab mich mal erkundigt. hayes bremsen sind top.

lg lucas


----------



## Funbox13 (26. Oktober 2007)

http://shop.gravitykills.de/product_info.php/cPath/1_6/products_id/1117

ist das was oder müll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>DANIEL<< (27. Oktober 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL zu hoch für dich xxxxxxxxxxxDDDDDDDDDD :-D des is zwar n anfänger bike und hat net wirklich alzu gute teile dran aber ....egal   da spricht halt ein kleiner schlaumeier^^


----------



## Funghi (27. Oktober 2007)

Funbox13 schrieb:


> http://shop.gravitykills.de/product_info.php/cPath/1_6/products_id/1117
> 
> ist das was oder müll?



joa, dsa geht auch. Etwas mehr "allroundtauglich" von den Parts (Schaltung, Kettenführung...) Aber bei 1000 kannste ja dann auch n Flying Circus holen . Das is sicher nich "zu hoch" für dich, du wirst ja auch irgendwann immer besser und hast höhere Anforderungen...



>>DANIEL<< schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL zu hoch für dich xxxxxxxxxxxDDDDDDDDDD :-D des is zwar n anfänger bike und hat net wirklich alzu gute teile dran aber ....egal   da spricht halt ein kleiner schlaumeier^^



es fehlt noch *ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg* 

wuff


----------



## hot-rider93 (27. Oktober 2007)

also erstens ist das drop zone ein Klasse dirt bike(fahre es selber)...doch die pedalen un die griffe kannste vortwerfen...aber mit 13 isses auf jeden fall das perfekte rad fahr selbst noch nicht so gut .Bin auch erst 14:-D.Doch ich würde dir empfehlen single speed kit reinzu bauen .die kette springt ämlich nur rum....


----------



## Funghi (27. Oktober 2007)

hot-rider93 schrieb:


> die kette springt ämlich nur rum....



wie wärs mit Schaltung einstellen?...


----------



## FraGGer (27. Oktober 2007)

das ist ein richtiges Dirt ....

damit im Wald zu fahren oder eine Tour zu machen ist nicht wirklich möglich...

NUR für Dirt und Street ....

Ansonsten ist das Bike echt klasse!


----------



## speedkid (17. November 2007)

also nur dirten nicht ein bisschen im wald aber bin auch nicht der schnellste ich denk mal weil ich auch viele andere tipps bekommen hab werde ich mir das drop zone 08 zulegen


----------



## Evo-8 (18. November 2007)

ich  werde mir das auch zulegen so in den osterferien(vlt auch ein anderes)........ich will dann im sommer damit nach winterberg hin.werd aber erstmal mein Wheeler weiterfahren


----------



## malibu (26. November 2007)

Also ich habe auch mir ein Dropzone zu kaufen aber ich weiß nich aus welchem jahr das bike kommt

der link ist http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/DROP-ZONE_id_20863_.htm

Möchte gerne wissen aus welchem jahr das bike ist oder vllt das wheeler
http://www.intercycle.com/commerce-portal/image/wheeler/PDF_2008_D/D_HORNET.pdf

man brauch aber adobe um das lesen zu können und es si das hornet 20 für 1000euro oder das dropzone für 800euro


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (27. November 2007)

Also wheller is schomal dreck würd ich mir auf keinen fall kaufen... da scho eher das drop zone!
und des drop zone ist von 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo-8 (27. November 2007)

ehy die bikes von wheeler sind nicht ********......aber das was du da dir angeguckt hast is son all mountain/enduro is glaub ich von 07 oder von 08 ich meine von 07.Ich habe das hornet 30 von wheeler und bin zufrieden damit!!Aber ich würde mir  trozdem das drop zone kaufen weil mit dem dropzone kann man genau so im gelände fahren wie mit dem wheeler.

Es ist deine entscheidung


----------



## malibu (27. November 2007)

UNd welches sit teurer das dropzone 07 oder 08 ?


----------



## Evo-8 (27. November 2007)

hmm wenn du abwartest bis 2008 dann gibts eigentlich das drop zone 07 billiger
aber ich meine die parts vom 08 sind besser^^


----------



## malibu (28. November 2007)

ja weißt du was die version von 08 kosten soll? 

weil ich immoment kein bike habe deswegen brauche ich schnell ein bike


----------



## malibu (28. November 2007)

kannst du n link reinstetzt das ich mir das 08 mal angucken kann


----------



## Evo-8 (28. November 2007)

http://cube.bikeshops.de/Cube_Drop_Zone_2113223847.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedkid (1. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab mal nach nem anderen bike noch gekuckt und hab das focus dirt decision 4.9 gefunden unter focus-bikes.de gibts des kann mal einer nachschauen ob des ein gutes bike ist?

thx niklas


----------



## Evo-8 (1. Dezember 2007)

ich sachs mal soo fürn anfang reicht es
aber im bikepark winterberg würde ich nicht damit fahren......auch würde auch keine flat-jumpsmachen also so um die 2 m damit


----------



## speedkid (4. Dezember 2007)

also ich weis nicht mal wo winterberg ist aber ich find das bike schon ganz gut und drops spring ich eh noch nicht mal 1meter


----------



## Cube Lova (24. Dezember 2007)

hey..
ich werde mir das bike jetz auch kaufen zwischen den Tagen.
ich kaufe mir das allerdings nicht zum dirten das würde ich das flying circus besser empfehlen , ich kauf mir das zum freeriden dh'en und zjm trail surfen.
da ich nicht das geld für n enduro hab kauf ich mir n drop zone. Der Rahmen ist schon ziemlich stabil da sind hohe drops denk ich mal auch kein problem mit und ich bikepark gehen viel drops auch in eine abfahrt über dh die aufprallenergie geht bergab und knall nicht auf nen ebenen boden. das bike ist eig ideal fürn bikepark dsa flying circius allerdings auch mit anderen reifen und ner anderen gabel. ich werd unter das dropzone ne andere gabel setzen mit 130 mm fw und mir hinten auch noch ne 200 er disc montieren. auf dem 08 sind die neuen hayes stroker ryde und die haben bisher gnaz gute krietik bekommen von daher sind die bremsen gut. Ich würde dir abewr fürs dirten ein flying circus empfehlen da haste beim dirten mehr von


----------



## speedkid (5. Januar 2008)

also ich werd mir jetzt eine nummer höher holen also vom focus nich von cube ich hol mir das focus 5.9


----------



## CQB (20. Januar 2008)

Also ich fahrs Drop Zone auch, was wirklich taugt is die Rahmen geo,
was an dem Bike leider nich so toll is, is die Kurbel ( schon gebrochen )
is zwar von CUBE ersetzt worden aber is halt müll, die Bremsen sind nix, dann das Schaltwerk , ein Dreck, bin auf SRAM umgestiegen und die Standard CUBE Felgen sind leider auch  nix.

Aber hab schon viel Spaß damit gehabt und bereue den kauf ganz und gar nich, für den street und dirt Gebrauch voll und ganz geeignet.


----------



## [=WITTI=] (7. Februar 2008)

hi Leutz,

ich möcht mir jetzt vll. auch das Drop zone zulegen...ich habe schon EXTREM viel gehört, dass Cube ienfach bomber feste ramen macht..und bin selber überzeugt worden bei meinem alten cube aim!

bei mir is nur des problem, dass ich 1,90 groß bin...jetzt heißt es erst mal son big bike für mich herbekommen...

kann man mit dem drop zone eich auch n bissel touren also auch bergauf...wenn man den sattel auf max. hoch stellt???

MFG WITTI!!!!


----------



## dirtybenni (8. Februar 2008)

[email protected] ich baue an meinem umf hardy 3 jetzt schun 1jahr rumm sind schun in etwa 1700turos reingeflossen ich kaufe mir jetzt aber noch ein flying cirkus also ich würde mir wenn ich sabrina wäre ein flying cirkus holen anstatt dem drop zone aber ich fahre eh mit ss von daher eig. egal 

mfg benni


----------



## RobkicK (1. April 2008)

Hey Leute,

berichtet mal von Euren Erfahrungen mit dem Dropzone.


----------



## Jumparround (30. April 2008)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach nem guten Anfängerbike und meine Schmerzensgrenze is eich auch etwa 800 Euro.
Also für mich sieht das Cube Dropzone echt gut aus, die Parts sin meiner Meinung nach echt gut für den Anfang un auch von verschiedenen Händlern wurde es mir empfohlen.
Die Gabel is doch i.O.,die Bremsen seien Testsieger usw....
Der Vorteil beim Flying Circus seien die Stecknaben, eine kleine Schwachstelle von Dropzone, aber als Anfänger sei das echt in Ordnung wenn man halt nich gleich n Vermögen hinlegen will!Aber 100 Pro sicher bin ich mir noch nich, tuts das jetzt für nen Anfänger oder doch lieber was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gökhanbiker (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich werd mir wahrscheinlich auch das drop zone 2008 holen deswegen steht mein jetziges bike auch zum verkauf im bikemarkt hat denn einer persönliche erfahrungen mit dem bike gemacht, wenn ja welche währe das bike für mich geeignet?(bin 14 und wiege 46k fahr eher so wald und dirt weniger street) 
grüße gökhan


----------



## gökhanbiker (19. Mai 2008)

achja und ich wollt auch noch fragen ob das umf hardy 2 2008 nicht auch eine alternative währe ach und hier mein jetziges bike http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112725&sort=1&cat=50&page=1


----------



## foxcheater (27. Mai 2008)

ns metropolis, kostet 839 hat aber leider sinegelspeed


----------



## JoJo xP (2. Juni 2008)

heY ..
hab mir vor 2-3 wochen das Cube Edge-Zone geholt und bin damit noch nicht ganz zufrieden ... die schaltung klappert bei sprüngen jedes mal und die gabel ist auch nicht das Wahre .... wollte nur wissen was für ne gabel ... etc. ihr mir anbieten könntet damit mir das biken noch mehr spaß macht  ... und ich wollte noch wissen wie ihr das Edge-Zone findet ?? 
Ps:bIn noch ein Anfänger 

Gibt mir  plzZ eine Antwort  ... danke


----------



## CQB (3. Juni 2008)

JoJo xP schrieb:


> heY ..
> hab mir vor 2-3 wochen das Cube Edge-Zone geholt und bin damit noch nicht ganz zufrieden ... die schaltung klappert bei sprüngen jedes mal und die gabel ist auch nicht das Wahre .... wollte nur wissen was für ne gabel ... etc. ihr mir anbieten könntet damit mir das biken noch mehr spaß macht  ... und ich wollte noch wissen wie ihr das Edge-Zone findet ??
> Ps:bIn noch ein Anfänger
> 
> Gibt mir  plzZ eine Antwort  ... danke




Ich find des EDGE ZONE echt geil ... hab des 07mer Modell, allerdings sollte man noch etwas rein investieren ... siehe Schaltwerk (z.B. XT shadow, schlägt nich gegen den rahmen), Kurbel (is mir schon gebrochen), Gabel und neue Felgen währen auch nich schlecht, aber am Anfang kann man auch damit leben.


----------



## puliukko19 (23. November 2008)

gibt es das flying circus auch als rahmenset? und wenn wie teuer wäre das?


----------



## puliukko19 (23. November 2008)

oder was haltet ihr von dem centurion H'bock rahmen? wäre der geeignet fuer dirt und so?
mb plz


----------



## meftu (17. Dezember 2008)

es gibt bessere


----------



## stevew (17. April 2011)

Ich will mir ja jetzt auch das drop zone holen das ja eig. sehr geil sein soll und ne schaltung könnte mann immer ma gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

